# General Ports Upgrade problem



## jaymax (Dec 7, 2010)

Cronjob does daily update of "/usr/share/cvsup/ports-supfile" ports
Upgrading with

```
portupgrade -ay => 
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 145: 0 done, 2 ignored, 133 skipped and 12 failed
--->  Listing the results (+:done / -:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - ftp/curl (marked as IGNORE)
        - multimedia/qt4-phonon (marked as IGNORE)
        ! java/diablo-jdk16 (diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_10) (unknown build error)
        * graphics/djvulibre-nox11 (djvulibre-nox11-3.5.22_2)
|
|
|
        * x11/kde4 (kde4-4.2.2)
--->  Packages processed: 0 done, 2 ignored, 133 skipped and 12 failed
```
Some were manually installed subsequently using 
`portupgrade -ay [i]packagename[/i]` or [cmd=]portupgrade -P _packagename_[/CMD]
others by `make install clean` or `make deinstall / make reinstall` procedures
but others are just totally unresponsive. Except for the message - 
	
	



```
Package in use by some other programs and cannot be uninstalled
```

What is the solution to upgrading these?

/usr/ports/UPDATING did not provide answers either.

And why are there so many skipped upgrades ?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and don't update using cron. Before starting any upgrade read /usr/ports/UPDATING.

Do the update by hand so you can see what's going on.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 7, 2010)

```
Upgrade tasks 145
```

If you really have _that_ many ports to upgrade it's way better to delete all installed ports, clear out /var/db/pkg/ and /usr/local/ (except configs in /usr/local/etc/) and start over by installing the new versions from scratch. Use pkg_info(1) with proper flags (like *-o*) to get a list of installed ports. Tip: never postpone upgrading ports for this amount of time.


----------

